# Windscreen washer pump Ducato X250



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Looks like I have a faulty windscreen washer pump. I have 12v to the connector, and have cleaned the contacts, but no joy. Is the pump itself replaceable, or is it an integral part of the bottle, in which case does the whole thing need replacing. Either way, has anybody done it, how easy is it, and roughly how much?

Thanks

Rick


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Fuse checked??

The fuse on my Astra is quite low rated and blows in the winter months if there is a little ice in the bottle.

Ben


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

The pump itself is a very common failure - happened to us in Germany and the dealer kept them in stock. It is unlikely to be the fuse - if you have put a voltmeter / bulb across the terminals that will prove it.

It can be changed without requiring a new tank. 

Part number 71752217 - €26.24 + tax.

Can't help with fitting - garage did it FOC, I think he just wanted to practice his english!


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Yes, fuses ok. As i say, i have 12 volt as far as the pump, so it looks like the pump. Good to hear it can be replaced without needing the tank as well. Thanks for your replies guys.


----------

